# Sporty's pursuit of a bikini worthy bod...



## sportytahoe (Apr 8, 2005)

First off, thank you for taking the time out of your busy schedule to read my online journal.  This is my first serious 'cutting' experience, I've spent the greater part of my 21 years bulking so now it's time to show off the muscles that I have worked so hard for.  Monday is my first OFFICIAL day of cutting, not that I plan on eating poorly this weekend by any means, I am just going out of town and will have to do some grocery shopping come Sunday so that I am prepared and dead serious about my food consumption.  I refuse to call this a diet, because that's an ugly world, so I am just looking at this as a lifestyle change.  
      My daily food consumption will be broken down as follows(40/40/20):
           200 P
           200 C
            45 F
      Roughly 2000 calories... I think it sounds a bit high for cutting, but my cardio levels are going to be pretty intense and I don't want to start myself off too low and then not have much room to play with as my weight loss slows down.

     My daily water consumption will be roughly 5 L...possibly more, I sweat like a whore in church when I do cardio, particularly the stairmaster...so I always make sure to refill after cardio.

     I printed off Jodi's grocery list and have found it MOST helpful.

 My training will be as follows:
 Monday - Arms/Core and Cardio
 Tuesday - Legs and Cardio
 Wednesday - Core and Cardio
 Thursday - Shoulders/Delts/Back and Cardio
 Friday - Chest/Calves/Forearms/Core and Cardio
 Saturday/Sunday - Cardio

      I should note the from now until October I will be playing traveling tournament softball every weekend, hence the reason my weightlifing is just Monday-Friday.  My primary concern right now is not with gaining large amounts of muscle, I wish to lose weight and then a few months from now a clean bulk might be called for, but I will cross that bridge when I get there.

 I'll try to post some pics soon... Thanks again for reading!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 8, 2005)

Sporty,

Good luck ! 
I'm no expert but just as you don't want to cut your cals too much , so you have room to play later when fatloss stops, you might want to cut a couple of cardio days and put them back in if/when needed for the same reason. Just my .02


----------



## sportytahoe (Apr 8, 2005)

okay, thanks Gwcaton...I appreciate your input...Saturday and Sunday's cardio usually consists of playing anywhere from 5-8 softball games in a weekend...so that will usually be my exercise for those days...if that makes any difference...


----------



## Yanick (Apr 8, 2005)

hey good luck with the cut. i'll try to follow along as best i could.


----------



## sportytahoe (Apr 10, 2005)

appreciate it Yan!!!!....it starts tomorrow morning..I'm on the road right now and am looking forward to several months of totally clean eating


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 10, 2005)

I'll be following ya too, Good luck !!!


----------



## Du (Apr 10, 2005)

This thread is worthless without pics?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> This thread is worthless without pics?


I wondered who would be the first to bring this up ? LOL


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2005)

I will be following along!!  I am with Gary though...you may want to cut a couple of Cardio routines out so that you'll have energy for the weedends, you dont' want to overload yourself and cause a burnout!  Good luck!! BILLIE


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

Did I hear 

 ? I believe I did!!! I couldn't agree more!!!


----------

